

Friendfeed release simpler, faster UI - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/06/new-friendfeed-simpler-faster-better-maybe-too-fast/

======
tptacek
We should change the headline; I clicked on this to see what PB's response to
that would be, but instead it's just another TechCrunch trend story.

------
ryanv
I'm still hoping that I wake up one day and find out the rest of the world has
decided to stop talking about Facebook and Twitter...

~~~
josefresco
I hear you, as a geek I read about it all day, and the last thing I want to
hear when I'm out shopping/eating and socializing is "hey I started Tweeting"
or "I was just on Facebook and found an old classmate"

To which I respond: "Amazing, I'm so thrilled for you, welcome to my 2007."

Shoot me now.

------
zanders
I've been using friendfeed and Twitter for months, but just noticed that FF
let's you edit posts after posting. I think I can credit that to the new UI.

------
TweedHeads
Why not post directly to the site so we can take a look and decide? Why the
middle man?

<http://beta.friendfeed.com/>

~~~
EastSmith
Why go to HN? Why the middle man?

~~~
TweedHeads
HN is the aggregator, not the middle man, once an interesting story gets to
the front page people in the community can start interesting debates.

So linking to other aggregators is like linking from HN to digg or reddit,
being TC another one of them.

Good netiquette links directly to the source.

